# Started to eat tripe



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

I bought lucky some tripe today not expecting her to like it but to my surprise she loved it, a few months ago I tried her on it but she wasn't that keen, today though she couldn't get enough of it. My local pet store has started selling it raw in their freezers, I have added a link, does anyone know if this brand/type is ok to feed, I smelled it before buying it and it does smell like cow poo so I was guessing it must be the right stuff :biggrin:

http://www.prizechoice.co.uk/products/mincedmeats/tripe.php


----------



## rawdogs (Jan 29, 2011)

So Lucky is not such a wierd dog after all,you will get used to the smell,i hardly notice it now after 9yrs.

Prizechoice is fine,its what i fed in the early days,but i now get mine delivered.


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

I just wanted to be sure that the tripe I got her today from the pet store is the same kind others feed, also to make sure that the brand was fine. It is strange as to why she wouldn't eat it before, so yes, I'd say she is still weird :shocked:


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

If I am going to keep tripe in her diet (which I will for variety) will it be better to get it from a butcher/abbatoir (sp) rather than pre packaged stuff, I am just paranoid because it's in fancy packaging (sort of), I'm used to getting plain clingfilm wrapped packs of meat etc from the instore butcher


----------



## doggoblin (Jun 6, 2011)

Just try to make sure it's green tripe not white. White has had a lot of the nutrients removed. We get it from the butcher who luckily has their own slaughterhouse.


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

doggoblin said:


> Just try to make sure it's green tripe not white. White has had a lot of the nutrients removed. We get it from the butcher who luckily has their own slaughterhouse.


Ok ... this one is a grey sort of colour, I am going to be phoning around some local butchers on monday to see if I can get it fresh from them, the butcher that I buy all lucky's meat from doesn't sell it


----------



## rawdogs (Jan 29, 2011)

UK butchers are not allowed to sell green tripe as it is not fit for human consumption,they only supply the white stuff that is useless to dogs.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

if it's bleached, then it's like an off white, ivory colour and is useless....but greyish brown is what i have and we buy it from greentripe.com


----------



## FL Cracker (May 4, 2011)

Were fortunate here to get green tripe through our Co-op...it will peel wallpaper if your not comfortable with "stink"...but my gosh...CoCo loves it. I currently mix the tripe with chicken quarters...ribs...ect. I do admit though...after getting CoCo switched over from chicken...and on to red meat...tripe...ect... fish seems to be a bit lower on the food chain. When we got started she loved a whole rainbow trout...3 days ago I gave her one...and she looked at me like I was nut's. I had to add sardines to it, for her to eat it. She did finally get it all down.


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

she will only be having it once/twice a week for added variety so I may aswell just buy the pre packed one from the pet store if I am not going to be able to buy it in small quantities anywhere else, no point me ordering offline and buying in bulk, she only eats 120g of food per day and I struggle to squeeze her meat into my tiny freezer as it is ... I'm seriously thinking about buying a mini chest freezer for lucky's food so I can order a big box of chicken necks (I have wanted to get chicken necks for ages) cannot buy them ANYWHERE here unless it's in bulk from the internet, I'd have so much fun (as sad as it sounds) ordering her unusual cuts of meat from the internet ... for now though I am going to have to just stick to my local supermarket butcher and pre packed tripe :frown:


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

magicre said:


> if it's bleached, then it's like an off white, ivory colour and is useless....but greyish brown is what i have and we buy it from greentripe.com


yeah this one is also a greyish colour and the only way I can describe the smell is absolute cow poo like


----------



## gorge77 (May 13, 2011)

i have totally no access to green / unbleached tripe in my country. is green tripe "a must have" or "a good to have" in their raw diet?


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I need some clarification...I was informed by several people that tripe is not given when feeding PMR. Is this correct or wrong???


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

frogdog said:


> I need some clarification...I was informed by several people that tripe is not given when feeding PMR. Is this correct or wrong???


Tripe is very very good for dogs. Not sure why anyone told you it isn't - I consider it a staple, but I don't think it's necessary to be successful at raw feeding.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

xellil said:


> Tripe is very very good for dogs. Not sure why anyone told you it isn't - I consider it a staple, but I don't think it's necessary to be successful at raw feeding.


Actually, told differently that it was good for your dog...but not given on PMR.

Reason is because it is made from the stomach chambers which is believed left untouch in the wild and also includes some of the stomach's last content - green tripe.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

you should check out this site:
GreenTripe.Com Main Index

"Tripe is the stomach of ruminating animals. These animals (i.e. cattle, buffalo, sheep, deer, goats, antelope, etc.) are classified as being four-footed, hooved, cud chewing mamals with a stomach that consists of four chambers. The four chambers of such a stomach are known as the rumen, reticulum, omasum and the abomasum. The food the animal eats (i.e. grass, hay) is swallowed unchewed and passes into the rumen and reticulum where it is then regurgitated, chewed and mixed with saliva. It is again swallowed and then passed through the reticulum and omasum into the abomasum, where it is then further broken down by the gastric juices, amino acids and other digestive enzymes. Yummy! 

So how can something so disgusting, be so good? These same gastric juices and enzymes not only aid the animal in digestion, but also aid the dog in digesting and efficiently utilizing his food. The amino acids are necessary for muscular development and, the other gastric juices, I believe, are the best cleaner for their teeth! 

In an analysis of a sample of green tripe by a Woodson-Tenant Lab in Atlanta, Georgia, it was discovered that the calciumhosphorous ratio is 1:1, the overall pH is on the acidic side which is better for digestion, protein is 15.1, fat 11.7 and it contained the essential fatty acids, Linoleic and Linolenic, in their recommended proportions. Also discovered, was the presence of Lactic Acid Bacteria. Lactic Acid Bacteria, also known as Lactobacillus Acidophilus, is the good intestinal bacteria. It is the main ingredient in probiotics. 

Finally, because of it’s rubbery texture, serving it in large chunks also aids the canine in strengthening it’s jaw muscles and has an added benefit as a form of canine dental floss. "


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

xellil said:


> you should check out this site:
> GreenTripe.Com Main Index
> 
> "Tripe is the stomach of ruminating animals. These animals (i.e. cattle, buffalo, sheep, deer, goats, antelope, etc.) are classified as being four-footed, hooved, cud chewing mamals with a stomach that consists of four chambers. The four chambers of such a stomach are known as the rumen, reticulum, omasum and the abomasum. The food the animal eats (i.e. grass, hay) is swallowed unchewed and passes into the rumen and reticulum where it is then regurgitated, chewed and mixed with saliva. It is again swallowed and then passed through the reticulum and omasum into the abomasum, where it is then further broken down by the gastric juices, amino acids and other digestive enzymes. Yummy!
> ...


I have read and viewed that site and considered ordering from them until I was told tripe was not part of PMR...maybe just misinformed. I did order dehydrated green tripe and my dog chewed on it for about 2 minutes and then would have nothing to do with it. He wouldn't even walk near it...would make a point to walk way around it, lol.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Hmmm - I haven't tried the dehydrated. Does it smell bad??

I know the regular green tripe is one of the most disgusting things you have ever smelled, and I think most dogs go nuts over it.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

xellil said:


> Hmmm - I haven't tried the dehydrated. Does it smell bad??
> 
> I know the regular green tripe is one of the most disgusting things you have ever smelled, and I think most dogs go nuts over it.


It was THE WORST! I have never fed or seen raw tripe so can't compare smells but in a matter of minutes our house was consumed with the stench. It actually triggered a migraine for me...unfortunatley really strong smells can do this. It wasn't really the smell as much as how intensely strong it was and took over when you inhaled almost very acidic.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry it gave you a migraine. I only notice the disgusting smell when I put my nose next to the container and it doesn't seem to permeate the air, but then again I don't smell so well. Even then, it will make me throw up sometimes. I try not to breathe as I put in from container to bowl and get the lid back on really fast. 

If it gives you headaches, you may not want to mess with it. I'm not sure I would if i got a migraine whenever I got it out of the fridge.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

let's face it, tripe stinks LOL

we get ours from greentripe.com and there are those who think it's a vital part of the prey model and there are those who think it's expensive and not necessary for dogs to eat....

the stomach is still a muscle and if there is still some remnants of what the cow or sheep or lamb eats, then fine.

your dog is a frenchie, so there is only so much caloric real estate that you have....i will guarantee that my dogs don't eat tripe as much as a larger dog might....i only have 6 ounces a day for one and 10 ounces a day for the other dog....so they might get tripe once a week...

other dogs who are larger might get tripe several times a week or even every day. 

there is nothing wrong with tripe and some of us believe it is vital.....and others believe it won't hurt but it's not vital.

that's a choice you make and yes, it's still part of prey model feeding, because it is yet another part of the animal. and that is what prey model is all about. feeding every part of an animal, be it the neck from a lamb, the ribs from a goat, the rump of the cow, the shoulder of a pig, the kidney of a bison, the liver of a chicken, etc.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

xellil said:


> Sorry it gave you a migraine. I only notice the disgusting smell when I put my nose next to the container and it doesn't seem to permeate the air, but then again I don't smell so well. Even then, it will make me throw up sometimes. I try not to breathe as I put in from container to bowl and get the lid back on really fast.
> 
> If it gives you headaches, you may not want to mess with it. I'm not sure I would if i got a migraine whenever I got it out of the fridge.


Yea, it was unbelievably strong...very acidic like...I could prob handle the actual smell but the intense almost like inhaling chemicals...not.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

magicre said:


> let's face it, tripe stinks LOL
> 
> we get ours from greentripe.com and there are those who think it's a vital part of the prey model and there are those who think it's expensive and not necessary for dogs to eat....
> 
> ...



I always find your post very informative...thank you.


----------



## Angelwing (Feb 20, 2011)

I believe tripe is an essential part of a pmr diet, too bad it has to stink so much! I get the Urban Carnivore brand.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I purchased...PetKind Tripe Treats made in the USA and 100% Green Tripe for Yogi's first experience with this product.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

frogdog said:


> I purchased...PetKind Tripe Treats made in the USA and 100% Green Tripe for Yogi's first experience with this product.


put them away for the first few months.....until you start your dog on raw....basics first, then specialties


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

magicre said:


> put them away for the first few months.....until you start your dog on raw....basics first, then specialties


I had these ordered like 2 wks ago and just tried one for a little test but he wasn't for it at all. So, needless to say they will be sitting in his dog pantry or will be another thing we give away. My father sure does reap the rewards from all of Yog's rejections or rather his sweet dog Baye.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

If you go to a website that sells a product like green tripe and believe everything you read about how good it is is like going to Hill's web site and believing everything they say about how good their product is. Yes, there are probiotics and enzymes in green tripe. All healthy dogs already have all these they need in their body already and adding more has absolutely no benefit at all. The only enzymes in green tripe that your dog doesn't already have in his body are enzymes necessary for digesting grass. Not a lot of benefit for a dog.

Yes, green tripe, as an animal part, is good to feed your dog but no more beneficial than any other part of the animal. It certainly isn't the wonder food that greentripe.com would have you believe.

_Always be wary of information someone gives you when they will make money on any decision you make based on that information._ That is a statement you should never forget for the rest of your life.

Yes, green tripe is good to have in your dogs diet but it is not any more essential than any other animal part.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Just a little note for you FROGDOG, my dog with allergies and stomach bloating has improved 100 percent when given tripe with her meal once a day. I guess the enzymes have totally helped her along with the raw diet....I also get it from a co-op and its green and stinky.....lol


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Chocx2 said:


> Just a little note for you FROGDOG, my dog with allergies and stomach bloating has improved 100 percent when given tripe with her meal once a day. I guess the enzymes have totally helped her along with the raw diet....I also get it from a co-op and its green and stinky.....lol


Well...if he wants it...he's more than welcome to it but not sure if he's going for it...that is the dehydrated tripe.
Lawd, I don't think this girl is going to be handling any raw tripe...for real. :ban::biggrin:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

frogdog said:


> Well...if he wants it...he's more than welcome to it but not sure if he's going for it...that is the dehydrated tripe.
> Lawd, I don't think this girl is going to be handling any raw tripe...for real. :ban::biggrin:


the subject of tripe for your baby won't come up for quite a while anyway....there are other foods to introduce before you get to tripe....and treats are something i wouldn't feed unless you learn that your dog has that cast iron stomach.

and you won't know that until you start.

raw can't be compared to kibble feeding or homecooking....so close your eyes, put on your ruby shoes, click three times, and take thee to raw land, where everything you thought you knew about your dog will be challenged LOL


----------



## Angelwing (Feb 20, 2011)

RawFedDogs said:


> If you go to a website that sells a product like green tripe and believe everything you read about how good it is is like going to Hill's web site and believing everything they say about how good their product is. Yes, there are probiotics and enzymes in green tripe. All healthy dogs already have all these they need in their body already and adding more has absolutely no benefit at all. The only enzymes in green tripe that your dog doesn't already have in his body are enzymes necessary for digesting grass. Not a lot of benefit for a dog.
> 
> Yes, green tripe, as an animal part, is good to feed your dog but no more beneficial than any other part of the animal. It certainly isn't the wonder food that greentripe.com would have you believe.
> 
> ...


Also don't believe everything you hear from one guy on a forum.  Take everyone's opinions into consideration, talk to nutritionalists if you can, read everything you can.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

magicre said:


> the subject of tripe for your baby won't come up for quite a while anyway....there are other foods to introduce before you get to tripe....and treats are something i wouldn't feed unless you learn that your dog has that cast iron stomach.
> 
> and you won't know that until you start.
> 
> raw can't be compared to kibble feeding or homecooking....so close your eyes, put on your ruby shoes, click three times, and take thee to raw land, where everything you thought you knew about your dog will be challenged LOL


So, I gave Yogi a second trial run at tripe today since we haven't started PMR and to my surprise didn't smell bad this time. Also, he liked it. Funny thing ...first piece looked like a big piece of dark dried up coral and the stench...whoo...awful...this one was like a 4" bullystick and really not too much smell...very faint.

Well, let me click those heels and take me to The Wonderful World of Raw...LOL. Let's just skip the rough part of getting there...that would be nice...just an easy pleasant skip down the yellow brick road of transitioning. :happy:


----------



## doggoblin (Jun 6, 2011)

In Germany we are lucky. We can place an order at our local butchers on Tuesday and pick it up fresh on Friday. Price is only €0.9 per kilo. Fresh tripe does not smell anywhere near as bad as the packaged stuff we used on holiday but still pleased they eat outdoors. Here's two of ours enjoying fairly large pieces.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

doggoblin said:


> In Germany we are lucky. We can place an order at our local butchers on Tuesday and pick it up fresh on Friday. Price is only €0.9 per kilo. Fresh tripe does not smell anywhere near as bad as the packaged stuff we used on holiday but still pleased they eat outdoors. Here's two of ours enjoying fairly large pieces.
> 
> View attachment 3878
> 
> ...


Nummy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

doggoblin said:


> In Germany we are lucky. We can place an order at our local butchers on Tuesday and pick it up fresh on Friday. Price is only €0.9 per kilo. Fresh tripe does not smell anywhere near as bad as the packaged stuff we used on holiday but still pleased they eat outdoors. Here's two of ours enjoying fairly large pieces.
> 
> View attachment 3878
> 
> ...


Wow...that second picture is a huge piece...is that considered their complete dinner? 
GORGEOUS Dogs!


----------

